# mounting gopro on board???



## jimster716

I mounted one on my board right where the board starts to tip up. The camera was flung off after about 4 runs never to be seen again. I suggest you devise a way to tether it to your binding or yourself.

Here's a video before it was lost. I was just testing it out to see how it worked.
YouTube - GoPro HD Helmet Hero - Mammoth Mountain 2010


----------



## pontiuspylate

Here is a recent thread that should help you out.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/32606-pov-mounting-help.html


----------



## scotty860

sick vid i saw it as i was researching mounting spots i love the way it looks up from the board


----------



## Puggy

Get the auto kit and use the suction cup if you're looking for that angle... it keeps it a couple inched off the board, the suction cup is strong as hell and if it pops off (which I can't really see happening) it's hella easy to see. Also try and mount it as close to the bindings as you can so there is less chatter. The 3M pads aren't really designed for high vibration set-ups, more for helmets, surf boards... Good luck!


----------



## snowvols

It wont be easy to find if it lands in powder though Puggy. I would try like what was said tie it to your binding or leg just so it has an anchor to stay attached to yourself.


----------



## Puggy

True eh, you could always leash it to your binding if you really want to go for the off the board look. buy a lanyard and clip it to your leash.


----------



## pontiuspylate

I have seen a lot of video shot with the camera mounted on the board. The main problem that I see with that kind of setup is the shakyness of the video. You cant avoid the board chatter and it make the video hard to watch. Attaching it to your ankle/leg serves multiple purposes. 

1. Your ankle/leg acts as a natural shock absorber so you dont get near the amount of shake that you would get from a straight board mount.

2. It is HIGHLY unlikely that you will lose the camera because it is physically attached to you.

3. It's position is higher up than the standard board mount so you get an unobstructed view and it is away from the snow spray.


----------



## scotty860

thanks everyone for the input


----------



## The111

I mounted mine to the nose of my board (see my avatar) using the standard flat mount that comes in the grab bag of parts. I used a leash too in case the adhesive failed, or the plastic camera clip/housing broke (I've heard this is common). I only used it once, and had no problems. But about 5 sessions later I was slapping the board on the ground to shake snow off and the mount (no camera attached at the time) fell right off. I stuck it in my pocket but it's worthless now. I'm gonna put another one on sometime with the knowledge that they don't last forever. I guess the heat/cold cycles going back to the city from the mountains kills the bond... because I prepped that surface really good and put a lot of pressure on it for 24 hours, so I was shocked to see the bond fail. I was much more expecting to see the plastic break first.

Maybe I'll use the surf mount next time, it's a much large surface area so would theoretically be better? Who knows...


----------



## Smokehaus

How about you tie a couple feet of colored string or ribbon to the camera and tuck it in a pocket, this way if it goes under the snow the string will still be visible. We use this method with discs for disc golf while playing in the snow.

Just an idea.


----------



## Listheeb21

Smokehaus said:


> How about you tie a couple feet of colored string or ribbon to the camera and tuck it in a pocket, this way if it goes under the snow the string will still be visible. We use this method with discs for disc golf while playing in the snow.
> 
> Just an idea.


Powder straps! Just like old times on my skis!


----------



## The111

Smokehaus said:


> How about you tie a couple feet of colored string or ribbon to the camera and tuck it in a pocket, this way if it goes under the snow the string will still be visible. We use this method with discs for disc golf while playing in the snow.
> 
> Just an idea.


There is a leash available for the GoPro, it's only 2-3 inches long. I attached that to a longer lanyard, and fastened it to my front binding. It's short, and it's stretched tight so it's not hanging around dragging excess behind me or anything. Not sure I'm crazy about the "couple feet of string in my pocket" idea. It would either restrict me from moving during carves, or dangle out and catch on trees and other riders.


----------



## Nefarious

Smokehaus said:


> How about you tie a couple feet of colored string or ribbon to the camera and tuck it in a pocket, this way if it goes under the snow the string will still be visible. We use this method with discs for disc golf while playing in the snow.
> 
> Just an idea.


Another snow disc'er! The ribbon idea really does work. It'll look silly, but who cares? I suppose everyone else has the right idea with a higher POV. I think the higher angle is more enjoyable. The chatter on board mount is really hard to watch. I ended up stopping the vids way before the halfway mark.


----------



## fattrav

jimster716 said:


> I mounted one on my board right where the board starts to tip up. The camera was flung off after about 4 runs never to be seen again. I suggest you devise a way to tether it to your binding or yourself.
> 
> Here's a video before it was lost. I was just testing it out to see how it worked.
> YouTube - GoPro HD Helmet Hero - Mammoth Mountain 2010


Quite interesting watching the flex in your bindings when turning.


----------



## l burke l

I just want to mention that using the suction cup isnt a good idea at all. Just like with the 3m mounts when it gets cold and more importantly when the board flexs its not a matter of if it comes off but when. I have had the best luck with the surf mount.


----------



## Zak

would it be at all possible to go buy some metal brackets from a hardware store and just mount it to where the bindings go? seems like it would be pretty stable.


----------



## T.J.

Puggy said:


> you could always leash it to your binding if you really want to go for the off the board look. buy a lanyard and clip it to your leash.


this. a buddy had his gopro mounted to the nose of his board and the whole mount ripped off on the first run. if it wasnt for our other buddy behind him watching it fly off we never would have found it.


----------



## baconzoo

get a load of this:






Interesting angle but I think the weight could be factor...


----------



## The111

baconzoo said:


> get a load of this:
> 
> Interesting angle but I think the weight could be factor...


It would also mess up your neck in a crash. No thanks.

Speaking of weight... I wear 10 pounds of cameras on my head for skydiving photography. My neck is also on the line. But I like the light-weight GoPro for other sports where I'm (ironically) more likely to impact the ground hard.


----------



## baconzoo

the counter weight and Velcro are so that it will come off easy if snagged on a tree.

The monopod or ski pole are my solution.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

So I stuck the flat sticky mount to the nose of my board 3-4 days before going out and riding, heated up the board and used C-clamps overnight to insure a sound bond.

Watch the video from my Hero2 last for about 20 seconds and then go rolling down the hill at Brighton Saturday , major fail but great quality video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqYtqoKQA7c

So if anyone finds a clamping mount that will work on the nose\tail of a snowboard please let me know.


----------



## baconzoo

^^ I talked to the guys at the GoPro booth and the drilled the mounts into their skis with screws.

Look at this contraption:


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Have heard that from others but honestly not a huge fan of that solution but found a clamp here on Amazon for 20$ it should work fine for all kinds of different applications like skatboard, car, snowboard whatever. There's better ones out there but for 20$ I'll give it a try.

http://www.amazon.com/PEDCO-P-UCA-Pedco-UltraClamp-Assembly/dp/B000ABB4HC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## baconzoo

yea, I have that clamp. I've used it on airplanes!

But on your nose or tail you'll get way too many vibrations. It will cause any camera to have "Jello vision" for all the shake.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

baconzoo said:


> yea, I have that clamp. I've used it on airplanes!
> 
> But on your nose or tail you'll get way too many vibrations. It will cause any camera to have "Jello vision" for all the shake.


Check my video that was near the tip(with the sticky mount) and I didn't seem to get any, either way it'll just be used for short "artistic" clips in larger video compilations so worst case scenario I can only use it on my car or I'm out 20$ not the end of the world.


----------



## baconzoo

Agreed, especially since that PedCo Mount is rad for longboarding.


----------



## raphster

I used the suction cup mount on the fron of my board. Wasn't sure how well it would hold, so I attached an old snowboard leash to it in case the mount broke away. I put the mount on while inside and it held up well. BUT once I took it off on the hill, I couldn't get it to stick again.


----------



## AAA

The111, Is this your video? (Just guessing, since the rider seems to have the same clothing as in your avatar.) This is hands down my favorite self-filmed riding vid.

Shawndoggy carves - YouTube

(I don't know how to embed these things.)


----------



## The111

AAA said:


> The111, Is this your video? (Just guessing, since the rider seems to have the same clothing as in your avatar.) This is hands down my favorite self-filmed riding vid.
> 
> Shawndoggy carves - YouTube
> 
> (I don't know how to embed these things.)


Haha, no that is not me but yeah it does sort of look like my clothes and riding style. I have some video footage on facebook but I don't think it's as good as his. ;-) I've only been riding for a season or two and don't usually get quite as deep in my carves as he does. Plus it looks like he has some special narrow board, I have a regular all mountain board. I'm guessing that board helps his carves.


----------

